# Benzo-Induced IBS (aka "Benzo Belly")



## Benzo Belly (May 21, 2014)

As you can tell from my username, I was a benzodiazepine (ab)user at one point. In the year I used benzos, serious negative changes took place in my mind and body. I quit cold turkey 8 months ago, but many symptoms remain.

I was diagnosed with "IBS" in the ER a few weeks ago without any imaging tests, blood tests or physical exams. A few days later, my gynocologist dismissed my concerns about reproductive/hormonal problems, stating that I'd been "diagnosed with IBS, so that must be the issue." Pap smear was normal.

My other symptoms include:

-Total loss of sex drive

-Weight gain

-Worsening menstrual cramps

-Constant lower back pain

-Constipation

-Intense depression and anxiety

All of these symptoms came on suddenly and have wrecked my life. They're mostly typical benzo abuse/withdrawal symptoms, but I worry that there's something more going on than just IBS.

I've always suspected endometriosis because my cramps have been terrible all my life. Then at age 29, they suddenly got WORSE. Now I live in fear of my next period because the pain is unbearable. Birth control pills help greatly, but they cause weird side effects of their own. On the birth control, I suffer from 1-2 weeks of milder cramping with lower back pain instead of 2-3 days of more severe cramps. WTF?

Can IBS cause menstrual cramps and constant lower back pain? I wish I knew. I do know that benzodiazepines are the devil when used continuously. All these symptoms started shortly after I started taking them regularly, but they clouded my thinking so much I couldn't tell they were the cause. It's been 8 months since my last dose, and the bowel/menstrual problems are still as bad as day 1.

Anyway, thanks for listening! Would love to hear similar stories about drug-induced IBS.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I think mine is drug induced( also from benzos). Are u still there?how are u?


----------

